# Canada is opening to vaccinated Americans, but travelers may face 'lengthy delays' as strike looms



## WVBaker (Aug 8, 2021)

That change goes into effect on Monday, August 9.

The unions are warning that a work-to-rule strike would have a "dramatic impact" on the border reopening as well as Canada's supply chain.

In addition to airports and land borders, the job action would also slow down operations at commercial shipping ports, postal facilities and CBSA offices.









						Canada is opening to vaccinated Americans, but travelers may face 'lengthy delays' as strike looms
					

Nearly 9,000 Canada Border Services Agency employees are set to begin strikes Friday ahead of Canada's Aug. 9 reopening to vaccinated Americans.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Aug 8, 2021)

I'm surprised (well, maybe not so surprised) that USA Today hasn't updated that report.  A deal has been reached.  CBSA workers are now back working under normal guidelines, rather than work-to-rule.  It's still subject to a ratification vote, but that is expected to pass, since the deal had the 100% support of the bargaining committee.  We can all breathe a sigh of relief!!

'It definitely sets a great path forward': Tentative deal reached between government and CBSA workers | CTV News


----------



## Eli Mairs (Aug 9, 2021)

Have any of my fellow Canadians flown to the US during covid?
We have  10 day stay booked at Desert Springs 1 using Marriott destination points in October. These are banked points, and will expire at the end of the year. Don’t want to to give them to II or use for flights.
I called our travel insurance company, and they are not offering insurance at present as the border is closed, even though flights are allowed. Haven’t checked with any other providers.
The covid numbers are escalating, which is a concern, even though we are fully vaccinated.
Any suggestions?


----------



## moonstone (Aug 9, 2021)

Photos from a Peace Bridge (Buffalo NY/Fort Erie ON) Border Agent when he reported for his shift at midnight last night when the new rules came into effect. 
Copied from a Snowbirds Facebook group I belong to.  Hopefully the lines are not as long when we want to return in mid November!









~Diane


----------



## bizaro86 (Aug 9, 2021)

Eli Mairs said:


> Have any of my fellow Canadians flown to the US during covid?
> We have  10 day stay booked at Desert Springs 1 using Marriott destination points in October. These are banked points, and will expire at the end of the year. Don’t want to to give them to II or use for flights.
> I called our travel insurance company, and they are not offering insurance at present as the border is closed, even though flights are allowed. Haven’t checked with any other providers.
> The covid numbers are escalating, which is a concern, even though we are fully vaccinated.
> Any suggestions?



We spent two weeks in Hawaii in July. The antigen test prior to flying to the USA were not a big deal, and nobody actually even checked them at any point. You need a PCR test to return home, which ended up being a bit expensive in Hawaii, although I've seen many reports of people getting it at Walgreens for free (no Walgreens on the big island).

I didn't feel it was any riskier being there than at home. Everyone on your flights both ways would have a recent covid negative test. We spend most of our time outside on vacation, which I think is very low risk especially when vaccinated.


----------



## Eli Mairs (Aug 9, 2021)

Thanks! We really want to go, after having many cruises and timeshare weeks cancelled. Hopefully, things won’t get so bad that everything shuts down!


----------



## easyrider (Aug 10, 2021)

It didn't happen in time for Tyee fishing or a motorcycle trip to Alaska so I'm not sure I care anymore this year. Maybe a Yellowknife trip could still happen in October.   

Bill


----------

